# Solving rubiks cube with only "2" Moves



## xEscapeFatex (Jul 16, 2009)

Is there any method out there to solve the rubiks cube using only moves such as U2 D2 L2 R2 and so on? because if there would I think it would be a bigger challenge. Also it would be fun to solve the mastermorphinx without shape shifting, because only "2" moves don't make it shape shift. So if there is any method can you guys link me too it? If there isn't then one should be made up. . .lol


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, if you scramble a solved cube using only half-turns, it can of course be solved again using only half-turns. But using only half-turns, only 663552 different positions can be reached. Obviously that's a lot less than all 43252003274489856000 positions. So, for an arbitrary scramble, the answer is definitely not.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, it has to be scrambled with only 2 moves.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 16, 2009)

You must have E slice edges permuted and all pieces oriented correctly. 
So you orient edges, fix the E slice, and then orient corners, and then go from there if you want to use it as a solving method. Next, I would permute corners, and edges are trivial.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 16, 2009)

If you take into account Cube rotations then every cube can be solved by just using 1 move and a lot of rotations. 

This is exactly what I do with Feet Solves.


----------



## blah (Jul 16, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> Yeah, it has to be scrambled with only 2 moves.





Lord Voldemort said:


> You must have E slice edges permuted and all pieces oriented correctly.
> So you orient edges, fix the E slice, and then orient corners, and then go from there if you want to use it as a solving method. Next, I would permute corners, and edges are trivial.





rahulkadukar said:


> If you take into account Cube rotations then every cube can be solved by just using 1 move and a lot of rotations.
> 
> This is exactly what I do with Feet Solves.



You guys might wanna read the first post more carefully


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/human_thistlethwaite_algorithm.html


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh, I assumed he meant <U,D,R2,L2,F2,B2> automatically.
For what he means, you have to orient edges, place them all on the proper slice, orient corners, and have corners permuted in some special way (hard to describe...). Basically, if you treated opposite colors as one, then you couldn't scramble the cube at all.


----------



## blah (Jul 16, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Oh, I assumed *he meant* <U,D,R2,L2,F2,B2> automatically.
> *For what he means*, you have to orient edges, place them all on the proper slice, orient corners, and have corners permuted in some special way (hard to describe...).


He didn't mean anything sensible. He wanted a method to solve any cube state with only 180-degree turns, Bruce gave him the information he needed to know that whatever he requested is not possible, that's why I quoted every post above mine but Bruce's. (Hmm, should it be Bruce' or Bruce's, it ends with an /s/ so... )



Lord Voldemort said:


> Basically, if you treated opposite colors as one, then you couldn't scramble the cube at all.


That's a nice way to put it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 16, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Oh, I assumed he meant <U,D,R2,L2,F2,B2>





xEscapeFatex said:


> Is there any method out there to solve the rubiks cube using only moves such as U2 D2 L2 R2 *and so on*?






Lord Voldemort said:


> For what he means, you have to orient edges, place them all on the proper slice, orient corners, and have corners permuted in some special way (hard to describe...).


Think HTA.


----------



## blah (Jul 17, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/human_thistlethwaite_algorithm.html





Lucas Garron said:


> Think HTA.


Done  (too short)


----------

